# New Z4s do pretty well autocrossing?



## jadewombat (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw a new Z4 the other day at the autocross, it was the guy's first time so not too terribly knowledgeable and hard to gauge by his times. Just wondering how well they corner and zip through the cones? Like the looks of the car though, especially the interior.

The reason I ask, I saw the engine and it seemed to be way far forward (kinda nose heavy?), like the car was built more for straight-line or track speed. Thanks.


----------



## jadewombat (Jul 27, 2010)

No one? :dunno:


----------



## dekaliber (Aug 17, 2007)

jadewombat said:


> I saw a new Z4 the other day at the autocross, it was the guy's first time so not too terribly knowledgeable and hard to gauge by his times. Just wondering how well they corner and zip through the cones? Like the looks of the car though, especially the interior.
> 
> The reason I ask, I saw the engine and it seemed to be way far forward (kinda nose heavy?), like the car was built more for straight-line or track speed. Thanks.


Don't know about the new ones, but the old Z3s and E85/6 Z4's are extremely well-balanced cars. I have not been able to be competitive with mine yet, but with some more experience I hope to be.


----------

